# ça / il va de soi



## picatoste

Alquien podria de decirme lo que siginifica la expresión  "_ça va de soi"_
La he oido en una canción que dice algo asi:

_Sous tes cheveux beaucoup trop blonds
Décolorés ça va de soi_
​Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*ça va de soi*: esto cae por su propio peso, claro está, evidentemente, ni que decir tiene...

Un beso, 

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Teñidos, vaya.


----------



## kiquito7

*Cela va de soi* 

Est-ce qu'il a un équivalant en espagnol pour cette expression ou ça depend du contexte?

Merci


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:

Les expressions les plus courantes sont certes: "ni que decir tiene" que propose le dictionnaire de Wordreference ou encore "se da por hecho" mais comme vous le dites cela dépendra de la phrase à traduire.

Hasta otra


----------



## Paquita

De acuerdo con Court-pendu.(de paso, un saludito a Suiza...)
El diccionario te da su primera expresión aquí
También = cae de su peso


----------



## kiquito7

Muchas gracias a ambos y saludos desde Montreal


----------



## PaulaWulff

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos! me gustaría comprender mejor estas cuatro palabras, que se incluyen en la frase que transcribo:

"Du Parlement, composé de deux Chambres et exerçant le poivoir législatif, il va de soi que le pouvoir exécutif ne saurait procéder, sous peine d'aboutir à cette confusion des pouvoirs dans laquelle le Gouvernement ne serait bientôt plus rien qu'un assemblage de délégations."

Creo que entiendo el sentido pero si me pudierais dar una traducción equivalente en español lo agradecería mucho!

Gracias, 
Paula


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En tu frase podría traducirse por: ni que decir tiene...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## PaulaWulff

muchas gracias!


----------



## elmansour

dans le contexte que vous exposez  qui est un contexte très juridique  il va de soi  signifie exactement la même chose  que  la phrase il va sans dire une possible  traduction en espagnol serait  no hace falta decir  ou no hace falta recordar 

salutations


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otra:
- huelga

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mandrilko

il va de soi = sobra decir que...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*Siempre *me ha encontado _Huelga decir._


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

"Sobra decir" podría valer. También "de más esta decir". Pero como Juan Jacob, prefiero "huelga decir".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## mandrilko

Yo nunca había escuchado la expresión "huelga decir." ¿En qué país se utiliza?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En muchas partes, y muchas referencias aquí, como por ejemplo en:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=421804&highlight=huelga+decir
Es una expresión algo _pomposa _de viejo cuño, pero me encanta, y ciertamente la utilizo, huelga decir.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
me llama la atención que nadie haya sugerido la expresión "desde luego", que es la que yo utilizaría en general para traducir "ça va de soi".
Así, en el ejemplo del #1 hubiera dicho: "teñidos, desde luego".
Para el ejemplo del #8 quizá no, porque no me gusta mucho "desde luego que el poder ejecutivo no puede proceder" (o intervenir, o lo que sea) - pienso que el registro exige una frase más formal, como el "huelga decir" que han sugerido por allí; por cierto, entiendo que también en francés hay una diferencia de registro entre el inciso "ça va de soi", que se puede usar coloquialmente, y una oración que comienza por "il va de soi que...", que ya es mucho más formal.
Saludos


----------



## blink05

¿Me pueden aclarar si el impulso que siento de decir "eso va de por sí" es cosa del francés?

Saludos 

Edit: ¿Y "eso va sin decir"?


----------



## swift

Buenos días, Blink:

"Eso va de por sí" es de lo más curioso que haya escuchado. Tal vez "Tal cosa es de por sí evidente". *Ni qué decir tiene* que la segunda es un calco...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Engeng

¡Hola!
Me gustaría que aclarasen la pregunta de blink05 porque yo también instintivamente habría puesto, "va de por sí" para "ça va de soi" pero no creo que sea por la influencia del francés ya que la estructura no es exactamente la misma. Seguro que ya la he escuchado, no mucho pues me surge la duda y no me acuerdo del contexto pero ¿alguien me podría decir si ya ha oído eso?
Gracias


----------



## hiwelcome

Cela va sans dire ( et nombreux sont ceux qui rajoutent: cela va encore mieux en le disant)...à méditer


----------



## Engeng

No he entendido tu respuesta :s
Preguntaba si "va de por sí" se dice, sólo eso 
Gracias


----------



## hiwelcome

cela va de soi...
je préfère 
ça va de soi


----------



## hiwelcome

Eso va de sí mismo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Engeng said:


> Preguntaba si "va de por sí" se dice, sólo eso


 
Se dice pero no en el caso que nos ocupa. 

De por sí = por naturaleza propia.

Por ejemplo: 



> Hoy se demuestra que el proceso económico actual va de por sí, por su misma fuerza, a suprimir el mero interés, a hacer colectiva y social la propiedad de lo comunal


 
También puedes consultar este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=380695


----------



## Engeng

Más claro que el agua 
Gracias de corazón


----------

